# Where Can I Get A Mounting Bracket For My Flat Screen Tv?



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

I was wondering if any of you have been able to find the slide in type wall mount "bracket" like the ones that are attached to the walls in our Outback campers.

I would rather buy one online than have to go through a dealer, seeing there really isn't one close to me.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I bought this one at Camping World works well with our 19" Vizio.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I found the mount that they use in the trailer at BJ's. It actually has one more arm for more adjustment and it is the same bracket. I determined this when I took the TV from my old trailer and was going to take the bracket, but left it since it was the same.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I think this is the original: click


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

rdrunr said:


> I was wondering if any of you have been able to find the slide in type wall mount "bracket" like the ones that are attached to the walls in our Outback campers.
> 
> I would rather buy one online than have to go through a dealer, seeing there really isn't one close to me.


I ended up going to the Jensen direct website and there it was and very easy to order, cost $6.99 and free shipping. Now I know where to purchase any of the LCD TV related stuff....all thanks to the Outbackers! Thanks guys and gals!

Here's the link and I will will give you the direct line number for Customer Service as well. 800-688-3135 ext 523.

Megan Linton
Customer Service 
Jensen Direct
2602 Marina Drive
Elkhart, IN 46514

http://www.jensenrvdirect.com/index.php?page=products&category=lcds&PHPSESSID=f96b9adc25f8448a0ac241a01526e9e6


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

I clicked on this link to Jensen. I didn't find the bracket, but I did find a 19 inch TV for $399. You can get four handheld radios with rechargeable docking station for "free" with a $300 purchase. Is that a good price? Our camper didn't come with a TV or bracket so we are in the market.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

GO WEST said:


> I clicked on this link to Jensen. I didn't find the bracket, but I did find a 19 inch TV for $399. You can get four handheld radios with rechargeable docking station for "free" with a $300 purchase. Is that a good price? Our camper didn't come with a TV or bracket so we are in the market.


$399 for a 19" tv is rediculously expensive, Even including the 4 handheld radios and docking station. I have a 19" Vizio tv that I just put in my guest room that cost $179 and another $30 for the swingarm wall mount. I have to say that I am not particularly fond of the Jensen tv that is in my trailer, I would end up changing it, but the fact that it is 12 volt is it's sabing factor.


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

I bought mine at JensenRVDirect.com as well. Great price. I got 1 for my daughters room at home, so the TV can go in her room when we're not using the trailer, and another one for the garage/bedroom in the outback. Makes it nice to be able to move the TV into 4 different locations with little effort.


----------



## TommyG265 (Jan 14, 2010)

Juan said:


> I bought mine at JensenRVDirect.com as well. Great price. I got 1 for my daughters room at home, so the TV can go in her room when we're not using the trailer, and another one for the garage/bedroom in the outback. Makes it nice to be able to move the TV into 4 different locations with little effort.


I bought a Bracket for my 300BH. It only cost me 6 bucks at my local RV store. they also sell the bracket and swinging arm for it for $50 bucks. it is the same one as Outback installs.

you can try www.palmbeachrv.com


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

If you haven't seen it, Monoprice.com is incredible for all sorts of tv/video stuff, especially mounts and cables. Take a look here for various options. I don't think you can buy HDMI cables cheaper anywhere.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

outback loft said:


> I clicked on this link to Jensen. I didn't find the bracket, but I did find a 19 inch TV for $399. You can get four handheld radios with rechargeable docking station for "free" with a $300 purchase. Is that a good price? Our camper didn't come with a TV or bracket so we are in the market.


$399 for a 19" tv is rediculously expensive, Even including the 4 handheld radios and docking station. I have a 19" Vizio tv that I just put in my guest room that cost $179 and another $30 for the swingarm wall mount. I have to say that I am not particularly fond of the Jensen tv that is in my trailer, I would end up changing it, but the fact that it is 12 volt is it's sabing factor.
[/quote]

The Jensen TV is 12v? Really? I thought the TV only worked with shore power. Shows you how much I use it....in fact it's was removed for the entire summer as we don't use it. Now, we did put it back in for some Winter camping at the fancy camping we do with the PNW Outback crew Rallies.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I clicked on this link to Jensen. I didn't find the bracket, but I did find a 19 inch TV for $399. You can get four handheld radios with rechargeable docking station for "free" with a $300 purchase. Is that a good price? Our camper didn't come with a TV or bracket so we are in the market.


$399 for a 19" tv is rediculously expensive, Even including the 4 handheld radios and docking station. I have a 19" Vizio tv that I just put in my guest room that cost $179 and another $30 for the swingarm wall mount. I have to say that I am not particularly fond of the Jensen tv that is in my trailer, I would end up changing it, but the fact that it is 12 volt is it's sabing factor.
[/quote]

The Jensen TV is 12v? Really? I thought the TV only worked with shore power. Shows you how much I use it....in fact it's was removed for the entire summer as we don't use it. Now, we did put it back in for some Winter camping at the fancy camping we do with the PNW Outback crew Rallies.
[/quote]

I want to 2nd oregon Camper's question on weather the television is 12V. I was planning on trying to put a slightly larger television in the OB.Would I have to get a special 12V model to do this? I too also thought it only ran on shore power so any flat screen would work. Claification please.

FLYakman


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

FLYakman said:


> I clicked on this link to Jensen. I didn't find the bracket, but I did find a 19 inch TV for $399. You can get four handheld radios with rechargeable docking station for "free" with a $300 purchase. Is that a good price? Our camper didn't come with a TV or bracket so we are in the market.


$399 for a 19" tv is rediculously expensive, Even including the 4 handheld radios and docking station. I have a 19" Vizio tv that I just put in my guest room that cost $179 and another $30 for the swingarm wall mount. I have to say that I am not particularly fond of the Jensen tv that is in my trailer, I would end up changing it, but the fact that it is 12 volt is it's sabing factor.
[/quote]

The Jensen TV is 12v? Really? I thought the TV only worked with shore power. Shows you how much I use it....in fact it's was removed for the entire summer as we don't use it. Now, we did put it back in for some Winter camping at the fancy camping we do with the PNW Outback crew Rallies.
[/quote]

I want to 2nd oregon Camper's question on weather the television is 12V. I was planning on trying to put a slightly larger television in the OB.Would I have to get a special 12V model to do this? I too also thought it only ran on shore power so any flat screen would work. Claification please.

FLYakman
[/quote]
My loft has both. 12volt upstairs and 110 downstairs and both are replacement one that the dealer had to spring for because the originals came up missing somehow?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rdrunr said:


> My loft has both. 12volt upstairs and 110 downstairs and both are replacement one that the dealer had to spring for because the originals came up missing somehow?


The one in your loft has a 12v adapter/plug and a 110v plug?	There is no way my TV is 12v...it only has a 110v plug.....this is fine with me...no need for TV while we're out dry camping.


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> My loft has both. 12volt upstairs and 110 downstairs and both are replacement one that the dealer had to spring for because the originals came up missing somehow?


The one in your loft has a 12v adapter/plug and a 110v plug?	There is no way my TV is 12v...it only has a 110v plug.....this is fine with me...no need for TV while we're out dry camping.
[/quote]
The one in the loft only has a prong for 12v. Who the heck knows what it's suppose to have though, the dealership had to replace the orig. one?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rdrunr said:


> The one in the loft only has a prong for 12v. Who the heck knows what it's suppose to have though, the dealership had to replace the orig. one?


The "dry camper" in me gives the shivers when even think about how much power that TV will consume.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

If you have not found one yet try call Matt at Lakeshore Rv, he is the parts manager and should be able to get you one. here's there web site, there may be a contact for him there. Good Luck! www.lakeshore-rv.com


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

twincam said:


> If you have not found one yet try call Matt at Lakeshore Rv, he is the parts manager and should be able to get you one. here's there web site, there may be a contact for him there. Good Luck! www.lakeshore-rv.com


Thanks but I did find one and it was super easy once I found out about www.jensenrvdirect.com
They have a bunch of useful stuff for the RVers in the family!


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, i checked out there website!!


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

twincam said:


> Thanks for the tip, i checked out there website!!


That mounting bracket was like $5.99 with free shipping, I probably should have gotten more than one but I was making sure on the first one that it was the RIGHT one....I might get a couple more.


----------

